# 2010 cross bikes



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

anybody have any insight about what Giant will be offering for their new cross bikes? I heard/read somewhere that they are planning on a cross version of the TCR Advanced frameset. I'm due to replace my old alu cross bike this season, and would love the aforementioned carbon version of the TCR.

I am amazed by the creamy smooth ride quality of my TCR Advanced SL 0. If a cross version was available, I wouldn't hesitate.

My wish(disc brakes really...but I digress)Sram build-probably Force, with a Zipp 404 cx wheelset. How sweet would THAT be! I don't imagine it would be ISP though. I get all giddy thinking how smooth that bike would ride compared to my old huge tubed alu C Dale.

I called Giant today, and they're playing dumb. The bikes would be spec'd and sourced by now, wouldn't they? Maybe even pre-production frames layed up. It would nice to know it's coming, any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I like Giants, but there is no way I could ride their cross bikes because of sizing.. There is a HUGE gap in sizes between the M and L, and I just dont fit on either. If they had something in between, I would be on a Giant!


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Snopro, My 09 Giant is a M/L....not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

mimason said:


> Snopro, My 09 Giant is a M/L....not sure what you are talking about.


What the original poster and I are talking about is a m/l CROSS BIKE........ I know what you're talking about, their road bikes have a m/l, but their cross bikes don't. The medium has a 55.5 mm top tube, the Large has a 58.5.


----------

